# Modeling the Detroit & Mackinac Railway



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone else model the Detroit & Mackinac Railway in HO? I'm thinking about starting a layout loosely based on the former northern Michigan railroad, but am having trouble finding locomotives and rolling stock online.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

You can either repaint an existing locomotive of the type you want to use or find an undecorated one. I am painting 3 undecorated Alco's in early PRR diesel colors. I am also looking at repainting a few E units. The same for rolling stock.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

golfermd said:


> You can either repaint an existing locomotive of the type you want to use or find an undecorated one. I am painting 3 undecorated Alco's in early PRR diesel colors. I am also looking at repainting a few E units. The same for rolling stock.


I've thought about doing that, it seems like it would be a lot of fun to have a custom creation like that. I just hope I can develop some decent painting skills here soon


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Atlas has released D&M C425 locomotives in several roadnumbers:

http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/HOLocomotives/hoc4245/92506/9389TQ.jpg
http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/HOLocomotives/hoc4245/1107/10000229_TQ.jpg

These releases were a few years ago, so you'd probably have to do some searching to find any.

Intermountain has done some D&M boxcars:
http://www.intermountain-railway.com/ho/html/45623.htm

http://www.intermountain-railway.com/ho/html/47513.htm


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

This Microscale set also does 1 D&M 50' boxcar (among a few other types of cars for other owners):

http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2..._Code=87-406&Category_Code=DM&Product_Count=0


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> Atlas has released D&M C425 locomotives in several roadnumbers:
> 
> http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/HOLocomotives/hoc4245/92506/9389TQ.jpg
> http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/HOLocomotives/hoc4245/1107/10000229_TQ.jpg
> ...


Thanks for the info! I've been on the lookout for those Atlas loco's for a few weeks now, but have yet to actually find one for sale. I've never actually seen those Intermountain boxcars, so they are definitely going on my want list.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

cv_acr said:


> This Microscale set also does 1 D&M 50' boxcar (among a few other types of cars for other owners):
> 
> http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2..._Code=87-406&Category_Code=DM&Product_Count=0


Thanks again! I'll have to get a set of these when I get myself setup for some paint work. I'm really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

This would be a good candidate for using the decals, so you get a different variation from the Intermountain P-S car:

http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=dm2480&o=dm

This is a prototype for the Atlas (former Branchline) Berwick car.

If you're brave enough for some kitbashing, you could try adding the second door to an Atlas Berwick to do one of these:
http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=dm10107&o=dm


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's another one to look for:

http://www.athearn.com/Search/Default.aspx?SearchTerm=ps-2+2600+RTR&CatID=THRF&RN=D&M


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like InterMountain has some D&M PS-1 50' Double Door Boxcars coming out in February: http://www.intermountain-railway.com/newshocomingsoon.html


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

If you are interested in going the painting and decaling route gunrunner has started a new painting and detailing forum down in the model train workshop section. Although it's new there's good information in it. As you learn put your experiences in it so others learn from you.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

golfermd said:


> If you are interested in going the painting and decaling route gunrunner has started a new painting and detailing forum down in the model train workshop section. Although it's new there's good information in it. As you learn put your experiences in it so others learn from you.


Thanks for the heads up! I will have to check that out.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just picked these up at the Gibraltar Trade Center show a few weekends ago. $5 for the boxcar and $10 for the pair of hoppers.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Got these at the train show in Auburn Hills, MI earlier today. The box car came weathered and looks pretty good. The DMIR hopper will require some aesthetic work to update it to the D&M look. That will be as simple as covering up the "IR" and doing a bit of weathering.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Picked this one up on eBay recently for $9.50 plus shipping. It's a 50' Berwick boxcar from Branchline Trains and came fully assembled.









Then I got this awesome Herald King decal set from Miller Advertising on eBay for $8.50. Now I just need to find an undecorated C425 to put them on.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Just came across this thread and it reminded me of a holiday in Michigan in 2985. Saw several D&M locomotives including two C425's. Loved the paint scheme. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Since my last post in this thread I managed to grab these two Intermountain boxcars from Spring Creek Model Trains. They are a great looking pair and I got a pretty good deal on them.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations on the cars. I like a good deal 

Alan
www.andersley.co.uk


----------

